# New brakes OEM (TRW) vs BREMBO ?



## moda (Dec 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Even if there are not totally done, I will change my brake discs and pads on my TT Quattro 230.

my OEM set up is TRW (for sure fore the pads, not sure for the discs) and I was wondering if it worth to upgrade with perforated Xtra Brembo set up.

I had no issue with OEM set up and the price if of course the double, but you know what it is, when you change something you always consider something better. The question is: is it really better?

PS. I mainly drive in city.

Thanks for sharing your advices


----------



## captainhero17 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hello,
Cant help you much. BUT:
1. I heard some people had issues with their after market Brembos. Mainly the squealing. (If i remember they bought the whole shebang: rotors, calipers and pads). Again I hope someone can help you. Because I too am interested in your question to be answered.

I have 2015 Quattro 230hp. The rotors are flaky and rusty. They are most likely not going to fall apart but are starting too peel a lot in the front between the rotors. Its 5 year old original rotors on a 48500mile car.

I was too thinking about OEM vs BREMBO.

2. I didnt understand your last part regarding price. Is brembo more expensive or the OEM setup? And if its not a military secret. How much each cost? (disc and pads)

3. From what I read on the net. Perforated breaks are actually less effective in city. Why, because there is less breaking surface due to the holes. And its mostly good for wet conditions to help the breaking system dry faster.
Again I read so many articles. Some claim, that the regular are better for daily, some say perforated.
I would suggest this video as an good way to explain the possible answer:


----------

